# Error Message: 0xc0000005



## rozekat (May 27, 2008)

I recently moved my computer from one location to another and it has been great. Until this afternoon.

When today I plugged my min Hi-Fi into said computer up popped a window I had never seen before which was - I guess - a configuration options window and I clicked what I guessed were the right options and confirmed those settings. The sound worked beautifully, I was able to game as well as the internet connection would allow, and then I left to go do some shopping. 

Later in the afternoon I tried to access the internet using Mozilla (I don't like nasty IE), but it was running very slowly and sluggishly so I thought a nice restart might do the job (I've been having to do that regularly where I am staying because of the sluggish modem and continual network connection problems). However, it was never to be. My computer refuses to go beyond the black screen that appears after windows' welcome screen and before my desktop appears and instead displays the following message:

"The application failed to initialize properly (0xc0000005). Click OK to terminate the application". 

Usually I would have some computer savvy friends fix this for me but I am unable to contact them and have had to resort to doing my own research. I read all about Date Execution Prevention that was introduced in SP2, and that these problems are quite often caused by sound card issues. This prepares me to try to provide the relevant information about my computer to you, the reader:

* The error message appears before I can even access my desktop. I cannot access anything like I usually would to make relevant changes to properties or exceptions.

* Even using Safe Mode, my computer will not start.

* Windows XP SP3 recently installed 7-10 days ago. 

* I do not have access to the hard literature about components contained within the box, but I believe the motherboard is: 

*Giga-Byte GA-P35-DS4 (rev 1.1)* All the drivers (ie. LAN, Chipset, Audio) are updated and current (I only did this about a week ago when my computer was reformatted and the OS re-installed).

Unsure about video card except it is *Nvidia GEforce possibly at least series 8 *as it can run DirectX.

My mini Hi-Fi is a Telefunken MP3 player as well as CD player, has USB and Flash drives and is connected to my computer via an Aux cable. I have even unplugged it to try and get it to work again, but no luck.

I am thinking that perhaps I need to reinstall the audio driver for my motherboard, but I am not sure how to do that when I can't even access my computer. Also, I have not backed up the data on my computer because I have only just finished getting it back up and running and have added a few extra things. Please don't tell me I need to reformat it (cos I don't know how to do that either ha!)

Please, Please, Please someone help me!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi rozekat. . .

Welcome to the Tech Support Forum -XP Support!

Unfortunately, a C..5 error usually refers to a problem with the boot ini file and it is necessary to boot-up with your XP CD and attempt a system repair.

HERE is a Knowledge Base bulletin from Microsoft explaining the details.

If you are able to get to the SAFEMODE screen at all, you could try the last known configuration option.

Good Luck to you .

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## bdesmondMVP (May 19, 2008)

That error code is the standard code for an access violation which is generally a programming error (aka a bug). This has nothing to do with a boot.ini file, and given where the OP encounters this error, this is well beyond the stage when the boot.ini file is even useful to the OS.

What is the title on this dialog box? What happens when you click OK?


----------



## rozekat (May 27, 2008)

Firstly, thank you to you guys for replying. 

I should have mentioned in my original post that the option for returning to the last known working confirguration also did not work. The title of the dialogue box for this error reads:

"userinit.exe - Application Error"

When I click OK once, the box does not disappear, but it does on the second click. After that nothing happens. I am left with a black screen and a cursor that I am able to move around with the mouse. 

As for booting up with the XP disk, it has been left at my house with my housemate (technically it belongs to him - is that "naughty") and I cannot contact the house for two weeks. 

Also my computer and all of its components are only about 8 months old. It was bought brand new and built from an online Australian company (SecretNet) but without any software or the OS.


----------



## bdesmondMVP (May 19, 2008)

So if you press ctrl+alt+del, can you launch task manager?

Does booting with last known good (hit F8 right before the windows logo screens would start showing) help?


----------



## rozekat (May 27, 2008)

Last known good configuration does not work, however from the black screen I have mentioned that it gets stuck on, I can launch the task manager by pressing ctrl+alt+del. Horray!! (No seriously, I mean it).

What can I do from here?


----------



## rozekat (May 27, 2008)

It has just occurred to me (and I apologise for not realizing sooner) that my computer is indeed going through to the desktop but no icons or start menu bar is appearing (my desktop is black, hence the black screen duh!). 

You may recall in my first post that I had only recently reformatted my computer and reinstalled the OS. The reason for this was because it was having exactly the same problem as it is now. And considering that this occurred this time after plugging in my speakers, I'm assuming it has something to do with my audio driver. But I know I could be completely wrong. 

I would love some feedback regarding this as I am a bit too tired and fuzzy to do some more research at the moment. But I will attempt to do so tomorrow. 

At least now i know I can kind of use some of the applications on my computer.


----------



## Laura185 (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi, I also have this problem! Just today I turned on my computer after it was in hibernation and I got this message:

userinit.exe - Application Error. The application failed to initialize properly (0xc0000005). Click on OK to terminate the application.

At one point I got the the desktop icons and start bar back but when restarted again the error message came up again. 

I have tried starting it in safe mode, last known good configuration...nothing seems to work 

I have heard that the the computer may have automatically updated to Windows XP service pack 3 and that may be causing the problem.

I would appreciate any advice on this problem!


----------



## Neonjon (Nov 20, 2008)

How do I go on beyond permalink #8 dated 06-11-08?
I need an answer to this error Msg. as I am having the same symptoms. It pops up on every App. that I try to open.
I hope this thread did not end w/ the June 08 post.


----------

